# RC Clubhouse!



## infrared (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm starting this clubhouse for everyone to show off their models and help promote the hobby!

Basically, I'll keep a list on this post of every member, and what side of the hobby they're into, be it Cars (nitro/electric? onroad/offroad?), Planes, Helis, Anything!) Just post a picture of you with your model, and some text explaining the specs, any mods and upgrades, etc... You don't have to go into quite as much detail as me, but provide as much info as possible.

Also, post your location if you're happy doing so, that way if someone lives nearby you can arrange to have a race, or go down the local flying club or whatever.

===================================================

Ok, to start the Thread off...

I'm into the Planes and Helis, doing 3D flight and aerobatics.







Me flying my Weston UK MiniHype! The plane is designed for a .46 size glow engine but i've converted it to electric. You wouldn't believe that plane is a year old, and flown about 40-50 times a week would ya? 

Technical stuff:

Motor: Axi 2826/12
ESC: Jeti 70 Advance
Batteries: Maxpoly 4s 2100mah (lasts between 6-12 mins depending on how i fly it)
Servos: 4x Hitec HS85MG







Me doing a low inverted pass with my Align Trex 450SE V2! Umm, I've upgraded the motor and ESC, but there's really no need with this model. It's capable of absolutely everything! Only limited by my ability!

Technical stuff:

Motor: Scorpion 2221-6
ESC: Castle Creations 45A
Batteries: Flightpower EvoLite 3s 2500mah
Servos: Hitec HS65MG's on cyclic. Futaba S9257 on the tail
Gyro: Futaba GY401


===================================================
Members!
===================================================

1. InfraRed - Planes and Helis
2. sneekypeet - EP Buggies, Planes
3. cdawall - EP Truck
4. Skitzo - Planes
5. Tigger69 - Helis
6. steelkane - Nitro Cars
7. Bytor - Sailplanes
8. intel igent - RC trucks
9. Psychoholic - Planes/Trucks
10. SirJangly - Trucks
11. Skitzo - Trucks
12. P4-630 - 1/10 touring cars
13. zaqwsx - Cars
14. DonInKansas - 1/0 touring cars
15. Mediocre - Helis
16. aximbigfan - Helis, gliders
17. rampage - planes, boats, helis
18. Lillebror - Helis


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

I think this is a very cool idea....Let me get my foot in the door with this.

My Team Associated RC-10 B3 with mods....Electric buggy.





side view:





Rear view:





I bought the basic kit and added the titanium steering and suspension parts...also the anodized aluminium skidplate on the rear.

Also took a trial run into flying with a trainer Gas powered plane..after lots of crashes all that is left is the motor and electronics.

This is the plane I had...different monocoat applied to mine , but you get the idea:


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

i had this one (but all black) its just a off the shelf 9.6v car but it did 40+ and melted 2 sets of tires before i blew the trans out on it


----------



## infrared (Apr 24, 2008)

Pretty quick for a nikko! 

Nice buggy sneeky!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> Pretty quick for a nikko!
> 
> Nice buggy sneeky!



it had a low and a high gear st on it and i torched low in some sand and high just went out after jumping it 5ft or so into the air


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

lol ...this thread is making me charge the batteries and got terrorize my neighborhood!


----------



## infrared (Apr 24, 2008)

Who else has something to show off then? Must be loads of people on TPU...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, I had an RS4-MT. It is now in peices and cant find all of them. Wish I could get back into the hobby. I miss that truck.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 24, 2008)

I was a manager of a HobbyTown USA for a while. After I quit I sold all of my RC Stuff ($2000 Crawler, E-Maxx w/ all carbon fiber, a few Clods (Xtreme Racing Carbon Fiber Chassis)(ESP ClodZilla II and III), and a Ford F350 Hi-Lift. I had been in the hobby for about 10 years or so and have been going in and out of it. It just never holds my interest long enough because of how expensive it is...I spent more money on it than I do on my PCs!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

@sneeky

What motor is in the B3?


----------



## infrared (Apr 24, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I was a manager of a HobbyTown USA for a while. After I quit I sold all of my RC Stuff ($2000 Crawler, E-Maxx w/ all carbon fiber, a few Clods (Xtreme Racing Carbon Fiber Chassis)(ESP ClodZilla II and III), and a Ford F350 Hi-Lift. I had been in the hobby for about 10 years or so and have been going in and out of it. It just never holds my interest long enough because of how expensive it is...I spent more money on it than I do on my PCs!



Amen to that. Very expensive hobby! Luckily I'm still living at home and don't pay much rent, so that's where all my wages go! 

I Currently work at Hobbystores part-time, but i'm going to quit soon because the new manager is a c**t, with a worrying interest in very young children. He let me and my mate borrow a couple of flight simulators for a week to try them out (new realflight G4's), and when we returned them he supposedly had no memory of letting us borrow them and suspended us on the spot. My mate got fired, and i'm on a 'final written warning'...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @sneeky
> 
> What motor is in the B3?



its been too long to remember and the label has since fallen off...it was a green something(name), thats all I can remember at this time. its quick tho..30-35MPH off road gets it done!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got an rc chopper,its a rc system easy copter xs metal,4 channel.Its a duel rotor type without the full tail/cyclic controls.I thought i would learn on this then get a 6 chaneel type.I will post some pics soonest.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

Mmmmm beautiful. Electric or "Gas"?


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 18, 2008)

hey everyone;

I'm just barely a beginner when it comes to rc's but this is my trainer.
http://www.flyzoneplanes.com/airplanes/hcaa1961-index.html


the SkyFly is very inexpensive to buy and repair.
plastic fuselage with injection foam wings and tail.  it has a 380 electric motor and a 3 channel controller with inteli-flight.

I break it everytime I fly it so it hasn't seen much action lately



the first pic is the original fuselage after the first crash ( I tried to push it back into it's original shape but only got about halfway).  I talk about it here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=843860&postcount=2

the wing is also from the first crash cause i didn't have a new one handy.  At the moment all it needs is a tail.

so far crashing has been the most fun lol.  I think to have more fun in the air I need a plane with better capabilities.  But this is ok to learn with for now.

k this is where my personality comes in.  I'm thinking if i do some minor mods it'll be alot more responsive.  I'm gonna build a tail for it and get rid of the elastics.  It'll have mechanical movement both ways.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2008)

My choppers electric 

A couple of pics


----------



## infrared (Jun 19, 2008)

Members list updated.

Hey Skitzo, congrats on your first plane! Those are a lot of fun.

Nice one Tigger, the Easy Copters fly pretty well. We used to stock them so we had one out to demo in the shop!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought clearview,the rc sim for the pc,last night.I'm slowly getting the hang of flying it,i think i'm just a bit too nervous.It is very rewarding when i get it right.

How hard is it to fly a 6 channel chopper? to fly upside down,do you have to reverse the rotor blades so the air is pushing up? Is it hard to do that?

Sorry for all the q's,but i am fasinated by the rc choppers,the full 6/7 channel ones are just like a real chopper in the control system.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 19, 2008)

infrared said:


> Members list updated.
> 
> Hey Skitzo, congrats on your first plane! Those are a lot of fun.
> 
> Nice one Tigger, the Easy Copters fly pretty well. We used to stock them so we had one out to demo in the shop!



Thanks, it's been a blast.  i know my plane is cheap but i like to improve things and am wondering what you all think of the mod i want to do.  As far as i can tell it only requires drilling two more holes in the tail shaft, add an extra 2 fastners for connections.  the only hard part will be balancing the control lines as they enter the tail shaft so movement is equal both ways.  I can't think of a material to use for the tail though.  was thinking the ccorogated platics sign stuff but it's pretty thick.  Any suggestions?

EDIT:  I'll take some pics of what I'm talking about in a little bit.


----------



## infrared (Jun 19, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I bought clearview,the rc sim for the pc,last night.I'm slowly getting the hang of flying it,i think i'm just a bit too nervous.It is very rewarding when i get it right.
> 
> How hard is it to fly a 6 channel chopper? to fly upside down,do you have to reverse the rotor blades so the air is pushing up? Is it hard to do that?
> 
> Sorry for all the q's,but i am fasinated by the rc choppers,the full 6/7 channel ones are just like a real chopper in the control system.



It's not too tricky, but it takes a lot of practice lol. The pitch is mixed in on the throttle stick, so that's automatic. To go inverted there is an 'idle up' switch, where it raises the headspeed and basically you program the transmitter so that it doesn't drop the throttle at the bottom of the throttle stick. You have 0* pitch at the center of the stick, and positive/negative pitch either side 

I was showing off one time, and forgot to flick the idle up switch, flipped the heli inverted and the motor speed dropped rapidly!! Managed to keep the heli level as it decended and it balanced on the head button before it dropped on it's side! No damage at all!  Think i've still got the pics of it kicking around somewhere, was friggin amazing!



Skitzo said:


> Thanks, it's been a blast.  i know my plane is cheap but i like to improve things and am wondering what you all think of the mod i want to do.  As far as i can tell it only requires drilling two more holes in the tail shaft, add an extra 2 fastners for connections.  the only hard part will be balancing the control lines as they enter the tail shaft so movement is equal both ways.  I can't think of a material to use for the tail though.  was thinking the ccorogated platics sign stuff but it's pretty thick.  Any suggestions?
> 
> EDIT:  I'll take some pics of what I'm talking about in a little bit.



corigated plastic should be ok, it doesn't matter if it's slightly thicker than the other stuff. You should be able to get some lightweight control horns from any model shop.

Yeah, definatly show us some pics so we get a better idea


----------



## steelkane (Jun 19, 2008)

My old & still running good, HPI RS4 3 SS


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 19, 2008)

gotta like how simple this plane is.  Took less than 10 minutes to strip it down.

sorry for not knowing all the right terminology yet.

for better response I'm considering these mods:
I don't like that fishing line and elastics control the rudder and elevator.  At first I wanted to add an extra line to replace the elastics.  Now I'm thinking control rods. 
I'd also like slightly larger control surfaces.  The injection foam hinges on the factory parts don't last very long.  I figure if i can make a control suface the size I want, I can add it with some plastic knuckles as apposed to tape or metal hinges.
Trying to decide the best way to reinforce the wing ( Have folded two doing loops with stock setup so ...)
The motor mount needs to be beefed up as well, it bends too easy.
There is room for a 7 cell battery pack too

After I get thes mods done.  Depending on the results I may swap out the electronics for some servos and a bigger motor.



I gotta say thanks, i havn't put much thought or research into this plane since last summer.   Thanks for the motivation

Edit:  for the wing i've heard everything from tape, dowl, control rods and carbon fibre.  the reason i'm looking past the extra fishing line is, it would be hard to blance movement in both directions.  The tail shaft sits lower than center of the gear  (fishing line is fed through the tail shaft) so distances and angles won't be equal.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2008)

@steelkane

That thing is a beauty. When did you get it?


----------



## steelkane (Jun 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @steelkane
> 
> That thing is a beauty. When did you get it?



Thanks, When it first came out,, I think about 4 years ago. I added allot of hop-ups to it, took about $700 to get it that way, & top speed was 65. Finding a big smooth surface to run it on was the biggest turn-off.


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweet, can't believe i hadn't seen this club yet...

I've got an RTF RC plane that never got off the ground...even after motor and prop upgrades...so I said the hell with planes...

Currently have these (for me and my 4yr old to play with):





And this will be here Tomorrow W00t!! My first real attempt at a chopper:





It's an Esky Lama V4 (2.4GHz version)...bought an extra Lipo and 'training wheels'...can't wait to hover 

Got the Esky from www.xheli.com they seem to have some killer stuff on their site.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2008)

Have fun with that chopper ,i'm starting to get used to mine now,i can hover it about 3 feet off the floor now.

I'm thinking of getting this as a basis for my full channel chopper





http://www.nitroplanes.com/exi450arfrar.html 
.


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweet 450, that'll be fun...Checked the weather and it should be calm winds this weekend, so going to fly the crap outta the lama (lol llama heheh)...can't wait til tomorrow, going to skip out on work a tad early and give it a go

hopefully I don't break anything major before the weekend, then I'll be stuck with only the simulator 

I'll let ya know how it goes, I hear co-axials are the way to go for beginners. Not expecting anything besides hovering and a higher degree of control than the air hog 2-ch's.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been thinking I'd enjoy an RC electric boat.  I talked with the owner of the local hobbyshop and he told me that kits arn't really available anymore.  Most boats are made rtr.  I really enjoy building and don't want to start that way.  I'm interested in the deep-v and deep-v modified hulls uo 36".  A few months ago I found a website for a company in California that makes some really nice aftermarket gear and offered some hulls.  I've been unable to find the site again and was wondering if anyone knows of it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 19, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I've been thinking I'd enjoy an RC electric boat.  I talked with the owner of the local hobbyshop and he told me that kits arn't really available anymore.  Most boats are made rtr.  I really enjoy building and don't want to start that way.  I'm interested in the deep-v and deep-v modified hulls uo 36".  A few months ago I found a website for a company in California that makes some really nice aftermarket gear and offered some hulls.  I've been unable to find the site again and was wondering if anyone knows of it?



just the first one I hit......http://www.funrcboats.com/category.aspx?categoryID=165

Also bring a fishing pole and about 2 ounces of sinkers, just in case something goes wrong while out in the water. Unless you have a boat to chase it!


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate it.  i must be blind, I don't know how i can miss things sometimes.  I need something for fly fishing, so I'm considering a float chair with an electric motor.  I think it would work well for both applications.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 19, 2008)

I have to agree. The chair is a great idea.

I used to run a twin electric motored boat, was about 3 foot long. It was a blast chasing ducks and gulls with it, untill the batteries went dead...lol


----------



## steelkane (Jun 19, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> just the first one I hit......http://www.funrcboats.com/category.aspx?categoryID=165
> 
> Also bring a fishing pole and about 2 ounces of sinkers, just in case something goes wrong while out in the water. Unless you have a boat to chase it!



LOL, just tie some kite string to it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 19, 2008)

steelkane said:


> LOL, just tie some kite string to it.



Now where is the hobby/sport in that?...lmao


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2008)

coaxials are pretty good for beginners it seems.You just cant do banked turns,they just seem to turn level.As long as it is a proportonal control system,its pretty easy to get the hang of,just try to do small movements on the sticks.Its fun though. 

Also on mine i have the blades slightly loose so if they hit anything thay are less likely to break.

Hey infrared,i found a place that sells small jets too,the real mccoy 




Specification 
Thrust: 120 N - 170 N
Weight: 1570 g
Diameter: 112 mm
Length incl. starter: 288 mm
Rotor speed: 30,000 - 123,000 rpm
Fuel consumption: 580 ml / min
Fuel type: Jet A1, kerosene, petroleum plus 5% turbineoil
Maintenance interval: 50 hours or 500 million revolutions 
Unit Price: £2,895.00 (Incl. Vat)
http://www.gliders.uk.com/products.asp?dept=12


----------



## Bytor (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like we need some Sailplanes in the thread..  

I started flying RC in 1977 and started off on Sailplanes and never looked back.  I did try a power plane for a summer along with my Soaring, but they didn't stay up that long and didn't fly that fast.  And then you had the gunk on your hands and transmitter... yuck..

Mainly I fly Thermal Duration, but have flown some slope planes while stationed in Germany and also added a Discus launch glider (DLG) to the hanger.

The large white sailplane below is a Windsong and carries a Camera and Altimeter.  I have flown her to 3740 ft AGL and took some great pic's with it inflt.

All of these sailplanes carry 6 servos and are controlled by JR 347 and 8103 radios...

Dodgson Designs Windsong and Camano






Camano being launched






Camano lined up for a spot landing in full crow config.






Me and my Cal. Condor






Condor on the winch..


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 19, 2008)

the more i think about adding control rods to the plane, the less I want to.  i put 3 drawings together real quick to explain what I'm thinking.
In the first pic, it demonstrates what it would look like if I just added an extra line.  because the tail shaft isn't centered on the gear, control surface movements would not be equal
the second pic, i could add a piece of carbon fibre tube cut from the old fusalage and attach it to bring the enry point to center on the gear
the third pic,  i could use a peice of rigid wire to elevate the lines 

I think that the rigid wire would be better for balance but the tube would stand up to crashes better.  If the wire bends, it could be a pain to straighten.

I still have all my busted parts so there are some materials here.  The original fishing line had metal crimps at the gear end to hold it in place, they were replaced by fake salmon eggs cause well ... i had some lol.  My goal is to not screw up the balance too bad so i dont have to use much weight to correct it.


Any thoughts?


----------



## infrared (Jun 20, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> coaxials are pretty good for beginners it seems.You just cant do banked turns,they just seem to turn level.As long as it is a proportonal control system,its pretty easy to get the hang of,just try to do small movements on the sticks.Its fun though.
> 
> Also on mine i have the blades slightly loose so if they hit anything thay are less likely to break.
> 
> ...



Yeah, jets are very cool! My mate Ed, the lodger (lives in my attic!!!) has a jet. (attached)

Uses a Wren 54.

Also, there's a pic I found from roughly 4 months back of my BadBoy. It's a Profile 3d plane powered by an OS 55AX. Plane got chucked because i hated the way it flew, the engine is now in a WestonUK Hype3D, basically a bigger version of the plane in my first post.

Passed my "B" certificate last week, so i can now fly at shows and comps, and I'm entering the British Freestyle Aerobatic Championships competition with THIS plane in August!! Mine is a Red and white color scheme tho. I'll get some pics of mine when i've got it looking presentable! Only just been repaired after a deadstick landing went wrong, and it's in need of re-covering!

EDIT:

Good stuff Bytor! Sailplanes are awesome! Was thinking of building a glider for this summer but never got round to it. Added to list!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

anyone know where i can find a traxxis revo 2.5rs in ontario, canada?


----------



## infrared (Jun 20, 2008)

Does this find anything near you?
http://www.traxxas.com/locate.htm

Sometimes the smaller shops arent listed tho.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

thnx infrared but no luck 

a friend of mine picked one up used a couple of week's ago and man the thing is a BLAST to drive!


----------



## steelkane (Jun 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> anyone know where i can find a traxxis revo 2.5rs in ontario, canada?



Have you tried a Google search canada rc
http://www.google.com/search?q=canada+rc&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Have you tried a Google search canada rc
> http://www.google.com/search?q=canada+rc&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a



i tried but didn't use the right word's in the search 

thnx steelkane  now to get some extra flow and find a good deal


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 21, 2008)

Crashed the Lama into the neighbors second story, had enough sense to cut power before stripping out the gears. Blew off the stabilizer bar, landing gear, and training set.
Tore it apart, the gears and shafts seem straight and un-damaged, the only apparent damage was three of the four rotor blades. Two of them had sliced edges and the third lost 3/4" from the tip.

So I'm out of spare blades, thought I read on a heli forum you could cut the tips off broken blades? If the two (on the same plane) are the same length it'll work?

If I can't 'shorten' the blades I'll have to be careful until Thurs when my spares get in.

Any thoughts on shortening the blades?


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm in!

Blade CP (under construction)
X-UFO
PT-40 (oldschool version)
.049 motor glider
Many, many other experimental VTOL designs.....

Chris


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 30, 2008)

*...*

Hi all

I just picked up an new rc, first nitro is a T-Maxx 2.5.  

http://www.hobbytron.com/traxxas-t-maxx.html

The anticipation during breakin was killing me so ... yeah  I almost made 8 tanks before I now have to do my first repairs.  Streering doesn't seem to work so well anymore, the aircleaner plugs too fast, and I'm considering a digital temp tunning unit.  There are lots of parts avail for this truck so this should be fun 
Anyone have any tips or advice they'd like to share?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 30, 2008)

how you likin' your Tmaxx? you got it new RTR? did you order or was it local?

i missed a great deal on a REVO 3.3 over the weekend cuz i was at the track 

now i'm back in town and on a hunt


----------



## rampage (Jun 30, 2008)

i have had a few RC's im my time 2 buggies, 2 planes, 1 boat, 1 chopper, and also flown a mates glider a few times, the chopper and 1 plane are only small electric ones but still fun, when i was younger i built a trainer plane with a .40 engin in it and had a bad first flight i dont think i will be doing that again,  i flew it on our farm, and got it in the air after almost nose diving it 3 times, started to bank around to the right and i dont know how but i know how but i knoecked the aleron trim and was fighting to keep it from rolling to the right even more, just missed the roof of the house and then it flew over the road (trust me i didnt want it too) and way too low it just missed the cab of a truck and fair wedged its self up a tree, the plane is fine with only 2 small dints the the leading edge of the wing... but from now on i think i will stick to things with wheels

my mates also recored all of this to dvd pluss the other stupid things i have done (sand boarding, bmxing down sand dunes, rockets and many other things. i think it should be called rampage gone wrong..lol)


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 30, 2008)

I got myself a esky honey bee cp2. Im a total newb to rc stuff, so i already crashed it  just as i found out how to hover 30cm over the ground, a wind came and took my heli into a tree.. Both wings got smashed and my servo's are trashed :\ getting some replacements friday  Should i order a simulator thingy for the computer? cause its really hard to fly.. or maybe i just havent tweaked it as i should


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2008)

i have the clearview sim,its cheap and pretty ok.

http://rcflightsim.com/

There is a few differant sims,some of them come with a proper rc controller or a cable to connect to your controller.

Heres one for $23-http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1168 its actually an esky one


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 30, 2008)

intel igent said:


> how you likin' your Tmaxx? you got it new RTR? did you order or was it local?
> 
> i missed a great deal on a REVO 3.3 over the weekend cuz i was at the track
> 
> now i'm back in town and on a hunt




 It's great!,  would buy  it again.  Yeah it was RTR

i told the guy at the hobby store I wanted everything I needed to play that day.  I know it was an invite to sell me what i don't need but he seemed to do ok.  truck cost me $299 plus all the extras.  So far I'm happy.  Did I pay too much?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 1, 2008)

Where is a good place to look at pricing online for RC electric cars? Is there a site similar to NewEgg for RC car stuff?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Infrared

got any tips for a noob nitro guy.  already gotta get a new steering servo   I have already put a list of upgrades together in my head, prolly gonna have to spend another 5 bills to do them all ... no rush though.  I'm really liking the avail parts for this truck


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2008)

batmang said:


> Where is a good place to look at pricing online for RC electric cars? Is there a site similar to NewEgg for RC car stuff?



Found you a local shop that looks promissing. To answer your question there are many places to buy online, altho I dont have a specific on that comes to mind.

It is however the interweb, and a bit od googling just " R/C stores" brought a bunch of hits to start looking at.

Here is the link to your local guys.... http://hobbybarn.com/


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

k lhs opens in 1 min, going to get a servo and some air filters.  Wonder what I'll break today lol.  I'm gonna setup dual airfilters, can anyone think of a reason not to?


----------



## intel igent (Jul 2, 2008)

i should be the proud owner of a REVO 3.3 end of this week or beginning of next 

@ batmang : a quick search on google gave me www.2coolrc.com www.hobbytron.com www.towerhobbies.com


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 3, 2008)

man, i forgot the new servo saver... I called the lhs, owner told me the stock one would be fine.  Will it be enough protection or is he looking to sell me another servo lol.  I grabbed an ace 8118, a motor saver air cleaner and an extra glow plug...  depending how fast the new air cleaner plugs, I may grabb another for duals


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2008)

@sneekypeet & batmang

Check out www.towerhobbies.com. Nice retailer, me personally would consider them the "NewEgg" of RC.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @sneekypeet & batmang
> 
> Check out www.towerhobbies.com. Nice retailer, me personally would consider them the "NewEgg" of RC.



I do all my buying through a local shop to my area. Rider's Hobby Store, great place!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I do all my buying through a local shop to my area. Rider's Hobby Store, great place!



Yeah, all the shops around here have either closed or are too expensive for my tastes. I do want to get back into the hobby but not worth what most retailers are asking. I would rather just buy a few games for my PC and have fun that way.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 3, 2008)

tower definately seem's to be the "newegg" for RC stuff but the other two link's i posted earlier are about the same as well.....

@ skitzo : is the Tmaxx single servo steering or dual? also do you have the 2.5 or the 3.3? i'd go back and get a HD servo saver, well worth the investment i'm told.

my first mod's are going to be a wing mount + wing, HD servo saver and most likely a traxxas frt/r swaybar kit and if money permit's i'll also get all HD skid plate's


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 3, 2008)

intel igent said:


> tower definately seem's to be the "newegg" for RC stuff but the other two link's i posted earlier are about the same as well.....
> 
> @ skitzo : is the Tmaxx single servo steering or dual? also do you have the 2.5 or the 3.3? i'd go back and get a HD servo saver, well worth the investment i'm told.
> 
> my first mod's are going to be a wing mount + wing, HD servo saver and most likely a traxxas frt/r swaybar kit and if money permit's i'll also get all HD skid plate's




It's a single steering servo, 2.5 ...
I'm gonna get rid of the majority of plastic parts.  I plan to leave some plastic in the drive train, seems like a good idea to leave a stratigic weak point ... parts are gonna break 
I havn't looked into it yet, but a lower gear ratio would be nice. I don't need 40+ mph, it's not gonna see very many flat surfaces 
I want it all   skid plates, mounts, roll cage, rear exhaust, bigger wheels and tires...
you know = taller, wider, more pwerful and better protected 
The trade in program for the motor is a nice deal, can't complain about discounted upgrades.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 3, 2008)

is the chasis plastic or ALU?

i'd be carefull about adding too much metal part's, they'll add weight and expose other weaknesses......


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 3, 2008)

intel igent said:


> is the chasis plastic or ALU?
> 
> i'd be carefull about adding too much metal part's, they'll add weight and expose other weaknesses......



it's alum with the plastic supports.  More weight means more power  it's the wonderful world of upgrades where every part you upgrade causes another one to become the weak link. I call it the U cycle.   There will be certain parts that brake and I expect that cause I'm gonna be hard on it.  But if changing parts to alum will protect it better over all then I'm into it.  Just have to leave some stratigic weak points.  The goal is to build it up so it can handle the abuse it will see.  Everytime I brake a part, I go further into the U cycle


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 3, 2008)

k I took some pics but the quality is poor.  I'm not one for taking pics and don't see myself investing in a nice camera ... sorry.


edit: I'm thining if I change it to rear exhaust then I can add another fuel tank where the composite tuned pipe is 
the bumper and bumper mounts will remain plastic to absorb impact,
all the bracing will be alum along with alum skid plates and roll cage
the motor and servo mounts will be alum and some plastic gears in the drive train will be swapped for metal.
I'm also gonna look into lowering the gearing so I can add bigger tires and make better use of the power at low end
still undecided in a couple areas but it'll all get worked out.
I figure when I get all this done, if I havn't blown the motor alredy I'll upgrade it.
I'll have to pay attention to weight distribution but i think it can be managed...


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 5, 2008)

finally went back to the lhs.  grabbed a couple more fuel filters, an hd servo saver for the ace 8118 I grabbed for the steering.  Also grabbed a little alum skid plate for the steering servo. Time to put it together and play


----------



## intel igent (Jul 5, 2008)

hehehehe! 

nice pix! i'll have some up next week of my new toy 

how often do you replace the fuel filter?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 5, 2008)

intel igent said:


> hehehehe!
> 
> nice pix! i'll have some up next week of my new toy
> 
> how often do you replace the fuel filter?



thanx, not sure how often, it'll depend on use.  That's why I like spares  I plugged an airfilter in ~20 secs   so I'm bett'n the fuel filter will get done every 1/2 - 1 gallons of fuel if not more.  They only cost me $7 each so I'll use em like they're going out of style


----------



## intel igent (Jul 5, 2008)

$7 for fuel filter? they're like $3.50 - $4.00 over here......

i think you should be doing some looking around comparing price's. don't let the guy at your LHS think he can sell ice to an eskimo, know what i mean 

just my $0.02


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 5, 2008)

intel igent said:


> $7 for fuel filter? they're like $3.50 - $4.00 over here......
> 
> i think you should be doing some looking around comparing price's. don't let the guy at your LHS think he can sell ice to an eskimo, know what i mean
> 
> just my $0.02



yeah, it was $7.99 for two, my mistake


----------



## intel igent (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.misbehavin-rc.com/

some helpfull info for car's/truck's


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 5, 2008)

Man, this was my thing like 10-12 years ago.  I used to run a Team Associated modified that would blow the other cars off the track.  I think I still have a box with the pins and stuff that I won running that car.

Makes me sad that I got out of it.  Awesome fun.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 11, 2008)

just my my REVO today  i just need a couple batteries, which i'll get tomorrow, and i'll be rockin'  

here's a few pix


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice truck intel. I miss the hobby alot, and especially my RS4-MT.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 11, 2008)

thnx jR 

those rs4's are pretty wicked too! fast as f*ck!

can't wait to fire it up


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pity there is not any nutcase who makes a blower for them little engines,i would love to see that.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 11, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Pity there is not any nutcase who makes a blower for them little engines,i would love to see that.



there's this 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXNRS9&P=FR


I understand there is NOS avail too.  Can't see how either would be good for the motor, but hey would be fun for a bit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats briliant,i would love to see someone with that on their machine.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 11, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Thats briliant,i would love to see someone with that on their machine.



Yeah, I think it would be a blast.  One would think there would be nice performance gains, although at the expense of your motor.

from what I've read, most people won't use them because of how hard they are on the motor.  Ya gotta remember that there are hardcore racers who rebuild the engine every gallon of fuel and change the clutch after every run etc etc.  At this rate the negative effects don't seem that bad.

I'd have to say it's been added to my list of upgrades   near the bottom 
Lots of more important upgrades first.


----------



## infrared (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey everyone, i'm back. Been offline for a little while during our transition to sky broadband.

Hmmm, that supercharger looks pretty sweet! I'd love to try one on a decent OS motor or something that won't be blown apart by running that much boost.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah the super charger looks like fun 

@ Intell igent,  got any pics from the weekend?


----------



## intel igent (Jul 15, 2008)

@ skitzo Pix of? I only had my camera phone so I only took a few pix of the race cars, I should be heading back up this weekend though, hopefully I get some nice pix. I have over 330 pix from a couple weeks ago but not on my PC as of yet 

I had a blast over the weekend, got ran over by an atv! Lost the control arms on the Lr and the gas tank. Came back to town fixed her up and headed back to the track Sunday where I somehow managed to snap one of the control arms I just replaced! Was out bashing last night in a soccer field untill I hit a light pole from about 30mph! Only damage was an anhialated Rf lower control arm, I love this REVO it takes a SERIOUS beating Lol

EDIT : some pix from after a couple minutes of bashing earlier today


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

where is everyone?

i need m04r nitro!

should i step up to 30 or stay at 20?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah, not too much activity here...

I read you should stick to what you broke the motor in on, but more alcohol means more power so ya gotta ask yourself, do I have enough 

I went hunting for skid plates, no go on the titanium.  I'm gonna have to wait a week for the superduty aluminum skids to arrive


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 22, 2008)

Helicopters are really really expensive :s I could have gotten an extra 3870gfx card for the price of some spare parts! But its alot of fun to fly around  Im gonna mount a cam' to it, so i can see where i fly


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 22, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Helicopters are really really expensive :s I could have gotten an extra 3870gfx card for the price of some spare parts! But its alot of fun to fly around  Im gonna mount a cam' to it, so i can see where i fly



that's a great idea 
what kind of cam?

A while back I saw an add for a wireless cam that runs on a 9 volt battery.  Transmits ~30 meters for ~ 1 hour.  Not really enough range for flight but would be fun for me.  I've also considered trying my old cell phone, it does movies without audio.

This hobby is expensive.  I decided to forgo the w/c for my pc this summer for my TMaxx, I've spent alot more than the w/c was gonna be   I see myself spending more in the future too


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

with the way i drive thing's heli/plane is NOT a good idea for me!

someone need a hair cut? LOL 

i'm thinkin' of doin' a big block swap on my truck or maybe an OS21tm  thought's?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> with the way i drive thing's heli/plane is NOT a good idea for me!
> 
> someone need a hair cut? LOL
> 
> i'm thinkin' of doin' a big block swap on my truck or maybe an OS21tm  thought's?



did ya wreck the motor already too, or when you asked yourself "do I have enough", did ya blow right past fuel into a motor upgrade?

My 2 cents:
do some other upgrades first ... namely protection   If you add more power without more protection you could end up bust'n more parts with your crashes.  The roll cage with the wing mount looked good, should stiff'n things up so you can hit those 6 foot jumps (might even help your landings with the wing and all).

An OS motor with the super charger would be fun


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

already have/had a wingmount + wing  didn't help with flying! need to be better at applying throttle/brake during flight 

motor is OK but more power is alway's good 


got the RPM front arm's last friday just have to install them.....

i'm thinking first new steering servo (stock is crap), then roll cage + bigger motor


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 22, 2008)

I take it by the have/had, the wing was a casualty in a crash...

The steering servo was my first uprgade.

Finally picked up some screws, not gonna wait for more parts.  My patience has run out lol.  I might just have to start ordering parts online.  The lhs isn't very big and some of the parts I want have to be pre paid and ordered in, at that rate I'm getting the same service as online without delivery.  Time to twist some little wrenches


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 22, 2008)

Just found out that i only got 5g of spareweight on my copter for a cam :\ i need a new motor for it i think..


----------



## infrared (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajBzJP0OiCQ

^Me test-flying a mate's brand new Trex-600N. 

Unfortunatly the tank was empty when the started recording, so couldn't do anything else.

OS 50 Hyper + align tuned pipe
3x Futaba BLS451 servos on cyclic, 
Spartan DS760 Gryo and Futaba BLS251 on Rudder.
Magnum 30% heli fuel

(About £2000 worth of heli in total)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2008)

infrared said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajBzJP0OiCQ
> 
> ^Me test-flying a mate's brand new Trex-600N.
> 
> ...



Nice skillz....I do however expect more of these clips now!!!!!!


----------



## infrared (Jul 22, 2008)

lol ok. I'll make sure my mate brings his video camera next time out


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 23, 2008)

Intelli gent, have you checked these out?

http://www.neweramodels.com/item.cgi?session_id=&part_id=3186

http://www.neweramodels.com/item.cgi?session_id=&part_id=3157

http://www.neweramodels.com/item.cgi?session_id=&part_id=3299

http://www.neweramodels.com/item.cgi?session_id=&part_id=2419

my lhs said he could get most anything from new era models at the same prices.


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 23, 2008)

I think i should get a new easier 'copter.. I just repaired my hb cp2, and now i just crashed it again.. it didnt even get to fly :\


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)

this is killing me, I had no plans to let this thing sit so long 
got it back together the other day but havn't had a chance to take it out.  Stopped by the lhs yesterday, skids should be in by next friday, new lid and rpm wear plates will be in today.  I was told that titanium parts are not being made atm because of high material costs.  Grabbed some new springs cause she's sitt'n a little low after all the aluminum upgrades.  Think'n I may grab a new clutch bell, wanna try the 16T and 18T.  

I'll post some picks this afternoon 

I need to decide on paint for the lid (early 50's Chev pickup).  Leaning towards a candy black/blue with some candy violet extras., any suggestions?

I've been thinking about functioning brake lights;  specifically the activation.   I can think of a few mechanicaly activated setups to build, but that means more moving parts to break.  The servo's present another option ( I think);  they have three wires: positive, negative, and signal.  I'm wondering about the signal;  does it have two different signals (high and low) or a single that reverses the motion.  If there are two distinct signals I should be able to build a circuit that would detect the braking signal and activate the brake lights via transistor.


Does anyone know of a good guide for reinstalling the engine ( gear alignment)?  I'm pretty sure I've done it right, just want to make sure.

@ Intelli gent  I forgot about that site you said I should check out/join, can ya hit me with the name again pleaze


----------



## intel igent (Jul 24, 2008)

www.revo-world.com

www.rctech.net

these two have been helping me the most

can't wait to see some pix of your hopped-up maxx


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)

k, no skid plates, no wear plates, no lid yet.  idk, looking at the picks I don't see alot of difference, my wallet is a fair bit thinner though 







the washers are only there so I could button it all up.  The screws are too long but that'll change when I add the wear plates.










this is most of what I've replaced already


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> ^Me test-flying a mate's brand new Trex-600N.
> 
> Unfortunatly the tank was empty when the started recording, so couldn't do anything else.
> 
> ...



Very cool.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

well, I finally took it out and got it tuned... what a blast.  My day got cut short cause my spare air filters were the wrong ones but the motor saver filter lasts longer in the sand  If I oil the pre filter it should be alot better.  I think I may have smoked the clutch, gotta take a look.  It's slipping pretty bad and at one point it appeared to be smoking 

when I picked up the new lid, I found out I was looking at the wrong shelf for paint.  The lexan paints don't come in the colors I want (looking for dark candy colors) so I'm back to square one as far as paint goes.  How does the holographic paint look?  Can it be backed by any color?  If possible, I'm thinking metalic blue or black with the effects being holographic backed by metalic red.  The effects will be minimal, busy paint jobs don't have alot of appeal for me..  I'd rather use the dark candy colors though.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

nice skitzo! how she runnin? pretty good i'm assuming judging by the fried clutch 

i stripped mine down to BARE chassis today and gave her a good clean, she was COVERED in mud/nitro! i also straightened the frame (again - properly this time) and replaced the motor mount (again)  flyin' with a +10lb  MT is tricky  i'm getting better though  

thnx again for the link to the rollcage bro  the CNC version look's like it would be the best option for me but need to save some scratch first......

maybe in a week or two 

hammer down boy's


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

It's run'n pretty good   I know I can get it better yet but it was doing really well so I decided to just play.  I was pretty hard on it  and it took it all  

It's runing so much better than when I parked it, huge improvement in every aspect even with the weight I've added.  The heavy duty springs let me give it max ride height while keeping it decent for cornering at stupid speeds. I have to lower the shift point a bit, play with the shock adjustments, and tweek the carb a bit.  Todays blast has spawned a modified list of upgrades  but after I get the skids it's gonna be mainly repairs for a bit 

After I change the clutch bell I'll re examine my suspension and let it flex more.

The clutch is worn but not finished, just needed adjusting.

I had the paint job for the new lid mostly worked out, but it's not going to look good with different colors so I'll figure something else out.

I'm gonna try oil'n the pre filter to see how long it lasts;  I'm still think'n a dual filter setup would help.  A simple way would be to find a plastic t or y-conector and stick the dual filters on the ends, wouldn't look very good though.  I'll see what I can come up with.  I wonder how long it'll take me to join the 1/5 scale with a baja


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got the dual stage on mine and let me tell you do not be shy with the oil on the prefilter

I'm thinking of getting a motorsaver though since my flywheel chewed a hole in my stock inlet tube

Good to know that your clutch is still alive 

I've been trying to figure out how to adjust my shift point but I can't find the screw for the life of me


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

shift adjustment screw hole 













there's prolly a little black rubber protecting your screw hole 

http://www.traxxas.com/support/pub/Revo33_review/article.htm


lol, here comes a poke in the ribs man 





If you look really close you can just make out the sticker hiding behind all those parts on the tranny


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2008)

My own design


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

That's impressive, nice work


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> That's impressive, nice work


Thanks


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

@ skitzo : thnx for the pix, i know about the hole just can't find the screw inside the damn thing 

@ P4630 : that's a slick lookin' design! would it be 2wd or 4wd? i like the posistioning of the motor


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

a quick look and I'd say maybe  5385?  I'll look closer, see what I can find... I see pins and I see screws, but only the one screw pin...

you may need to turn the gears to get access

EDIT: the main clutch assembly, 5390 has some holes but I can't tell from the diagram what they are (adjustment screw may be built in so might not be listed as a part)...  I've never been inside one of these and not entirely clear on all the functionality.  Unless there is some kind of tensioner in 5385 that can be overcome by centrifical force, seems the clutch may be more promising. That and the clutch lines up with hole better in the diagram. 






Transmission Assembly pdf


revo pdf pages (traxxas)


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

thnx skitzo  5385 is indeed the bugger!

after some more playin' around i managed to line everything up and get it adjusted 

seem's like you have to keep playin' with it 'till it line's up


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2008)

intel igent said:


> that's a slick lookin' design! would it be 2wd or 4wd? i like the posistioning of the motor



Thanks

It's a 4wd gear + belt-drive design.
The belts are not on it yet in these screenshots.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

intel igent said:


> seem's like you have to keep playin' with it 'till it line's up




 things that sound dirty but aren't 

glad you got it figured out, time to break some more parts 

these things are a riot, I shoulda got into it years ago...

have to hit the lhs in 45 to exchange my spare filters then it's play time   Would be nice if I knew some peeps with similar bashing interests, I need to find some good places to go.

with the added weight, it doesn't seem to want to flip on it's lid anymore at launch, it's smok'n the tires on the pavement instead.  The tires don't get enough traction in the sand to do any killer hill climbs so far, atleast not the hills I've pitted it against 

I heard fuel is supposed to drop below $1 CAD per litre again (new oil speculation regulations), kinda makes the 1/5 baja running a HO weed eater motor on pump gas seem even more appealling.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 25, 2008)

I would like to join im into rc nitro cars. Ill take pics of it when I get back from quakecon in a week!


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> It's a 4wd gear + belt-drive design.



similar to the HPI rs4 drive system?

damn nitro went up $5 at the LHS $34.95/gallon for 20/12

i got mine pretty much back together but i gotta head over to the shop today so the rest will have to wait.......

a shame you're on the westcoast and i'm central i'd bash with ya skitzo  like i said a few (10-15) of us get together every wednesday at a local park so that's cool also there is a bash/swap meet happening in barrie, Ont this weekend, i'm gonna try and hit that......


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

intel igent said:


> similar to the HPI rs4 drive system?
> 
> damn nitro went up $5 at the LHS $34.95/gallon for 20/12
> 
> ...




that'd be cool, maybe someday in the future  It's only a few days drive 

I'm pissed now, I hit the lhs to exchange my filters, no receipt and the guy that sold me them wasn't work'n.  Buddy said not sure what ya need, there are a few options and I'll need the reciept. Fuck what a joke, I know people spend alot of money in those shops, but I want service for my $.  I've spent over  $1000 there in the last month and have been in many many times.  I've told them I don't know shit about this stuff soI'll be  taking thier word on things.  I talked to the owner yesterday and he knew what I had and what I should have received, told me no prob bring them in (even though I opened them) and we'll give you the right ones.  I was gonna get 6 spares and he's not giving a refund so wtf?  

I know I prolly should have brought the orig filter in but these guys are supposed to be experts and mostly I'm pissed cause I lent the car out for the afternoon and may have to wait till tommorow to go back.  It's getting to the point where I'm about ready to purchase everything at once with a few spares of each; going to the lhs every day or two is getting stupid...

sorry for the rant, I'm feeling better now...

Edit: the lhs has made good on the filters, left with 6 spares for not much more than the two cost the first time   I still think they are the wrong ones though   The way I see it;  if I kill the motor with poor filtration, there will be a discounted motor upgrade


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry bout the dp, thought I meant to hit edit no quote 

maybe he didn't recognize me, I shaved my head this morning and got rid of most of the beard lol.  It's been too damn hot for hair


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> similar to the HPI rs4 drive system?



Similar belt drivetrain as





_http://www.hpiracing.com/_


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 28, 2008)

found a decent size track this weekend, it's new and just opening;  it's not completely finished yet 




































he's put'n together a rock pit for crawling too...






I didn't beak any parts this weekend , but I did manage to lose some screws   Got my first taste of air time ... will have to work up too the ramp lol.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

intel igent, you got any nice scars to show off yet  
does the motor still run?  shit man, good thing you didn't go used 
take a couple pics of the park yo run at, I'm curious...

the next thing I need to add is a throttle return spring; that way if I start it without turning the reciever on again, it won't be so dam hard to catch


----------



## intel igent (Jul 30, 2008)

nice track you guy's got there skitzo!  much better than what i've come across so far  we just use a *small* BMX track at a local park, meh it work's 

no scar's of late (nothing worth sharing anyway), replaced my frt arm's with RPM's (full RPM f/r) and added the traxxas swaybar kit f/r. handling is noticeably better, just need better tire's now as the stock talon's balloon like CRAZY! :shadedshu

today i went ahead and ordered the picco maxx .26 JL red dot engine, OFNA engine mount, TRX 7075 "tubes", and a centre differential kit and rear brake kit. it should all be here in a week or two 

in the meantime i'm on the lookout for some better tire's and maybe rim's? whadda ya think about beadlock's? 

spent the afternoon yesterday jumping off of an integra hood (that was two radial tire's high) at my buddy's shop, starting to get the hang of flying


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

beadlocks are the shit 
your gonna have more than enough power to spin the tires on the rims.  Didn't you break the glue bond on the stock tires?  
Do they come in plastic or just aluminum?  You might have to modify your suspension for the extra weight if you get alum, but that could work out to higher speeds while cornering so ...

I was looking at aluminum rims with beadlocks, very nice.  Gonna have to wait for a power plant upgrade though.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 30, 2008)

I wanna join the R/C Club 


First Pic is my Supercub, Blade CX2 Chopper, Traxxas Rustler VXL + Maxamps 5000mah 11.1v 3s lipo setup, and my Losi Micro-T which has also had its lipo and BB Motor conversion.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 30, 2008)

i've reglued the stock tire's 3 time's already!  high speed + talon's don't mix at all :shadedshu

not really shure about the option's for beadlock's but RPM knuckle's are in my future anyway so.......

i'm also looking at proline 40 serie's wheel's.....

i'll get some pix up l8r goin' for din-din right now.

don't think i'm heading out to the park tonight as i'd like to take care of some other stuff, but who know's...... i'm like the wind 



edit : added pix for ya skitzo


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 31, 2008)

Inteli gent, nice machine , so would you say it's standing up well to the abuse you are throwing at it?  Looks like it isn't doing too badly.
This where mine is at ... needs a bath.
















looking at the bumpers in the 2nd two pics seems to show some twisting action going on.  I'm hoping it's the bumpers cause the rear one has been landing the jumps for me quite well .  The right rear wheel almost lost it's wheel nut.  
The trac visit was a little hard on it 

@ Phsycoholic, nice collection.  How's the cub?
I was gonna get one last summer but decided to try the skyfly first.  Those cubs look great on floats.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

thnx for the kind words 

lookin good skitzo! i like to see her all dirty like that! 

flog that sucker  the bumpers twist you should see mine from the top 

to answer your question considering how i drive it and the abuse i subject it to i would say it is a GREAT machine and would definately reccomend it to anyone 

here's a tip or two for ya skitzo (or anyone) : to strengthen/straighten your plastic parts boil em for a few minutes  simple green dilluted with water 70/30 and a tooth brush do wonders! then hit it with the air compressor  just don't forget to remove the electrics 


 nice collection psychoholic! how's the rustler?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Gents!

@inteli: I Love the rustler vxl, quiet, fast, and i dont have to buy fuel   I used to have a Jato 3.3, it was pretty quick, but with the lipo setup, the rustler is faster, clocked at 68 so far.  

@skitzo:  I have had the supercub for what seems like forever now, about 2 years.  Its really easy to fly, and easy to land.  actually took a camera up for about 5 mins one time, that was kinda tough   My next plane will definately have ailerons.  BTW, nice TMAXX..  give it a bath!

in flight Video from supercub.  Sorry for the sideways video.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

lipo w brushless is giving CRAZY performance ATM!

there is just something about nitro that electric does not do for me 

cool flight vid man!

skitzo suggested to me earlier that either of us should try to mount a cam inside of our truck's while bashing but..........


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a traxxas rustler....I think thats the name lol.  Used it for like a total of 5 hours, had issues with the ESC, and haven't touched it in many many years


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

why did'nt ya pick up an ESC?


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahh kind of got bored, you want to buy it?   It's electric, which I'd prefer to use because of the sound.  I live in a very quiet neighborhood, and would hate to bring the noise upon everyone


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

no but thnx for the offer

i got untill 11pm to make all the noise i want, thnk you very much


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 31, 2008)

LoL whats a good place to buy parts?  A link would be great, as many of the hobbie stores sites are decently confusing


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.rcplanet.com/default.asp

http://www.amainhobbies.com/

http://www.nitrohouse.com/

and theres always ebay of course

i'm in canada and i shop at my LHS so that's pretty much all the US retailler's i know...


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahh thanks  How much do you think I could get for selling my rustler?  Has a $40 charger and 2 extra batteries


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

i have no idea 

you may wanna check out http://www.rctech.net/forum/index.php might be of some use


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, they are crazy..  I Used to be the same way as you, i had to have a nitro and now i dont think i could ever go back after using the lipo+brushless setup.

Theres just something i like about having 100% Power all of the time, not having to be in the rpm range, etc..  

if i had a camera i wouldnt mind losing i would mount it to my truck .. 




intel igent said:


> lipo w brushless is giving CRAZY performance ATM!
> 
> there is just something about nitro that electric does not do for me
> 
> ...


----------



## intel igent (Aug 1, 2008)

electric is too easy for me, it's just plug + play. i like to tinker 

with the right setup they are faster though.....


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Intel igent, are your revo electronics water proof?  
It's been raining pretty good the last few days but I still wanna take it out.  My skid plates should be in and I picked up some loctite so all I really need to do is some water proofing.  I have some rubber cement kicking around so I'll give that a go, just gotta figure out something for the switch.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 2, 2008)

no i have the stock un-modded servo's still  the servo's from the REVO platinum (blue 2055's IIRC) are water proof and can be had for fairly cheap either from your LHS (ordered through traxxas) or on the used market.

i've gotten my stuff pretty wet and i have'nt had any issues as of yet......

you could alway's waterproof the electric's yourself by placing them in balloon's and sealing the end's with silicone. you can do this for the servo's and the receiver.

just place the servo in the balloon nice and taught leaving the wire out of course, use a zip tie to close the end and hold it tight against the wire, use silicone here to enshure no water enter's, then use a pin to poke a hole where the stubb gear is so you can place the servo horn back on, trim away any excess balloon and voila! waterproof electric's 

i'll be going one step further though with mine, i'll be opening them and packing them (not too much) with wheel bearing grease as well, should help to enshure no water enter's throught he stubb gear 

i'm also looking at building a snorkel for my air filter! can you say river ridin' 

YHPM skitzo


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been looking at ace digital titanium servo's for my sterring.  With the aluminum linkage and the servo saver there is too much slop in the steering.  I can eliminate most of it by removing the servo saver but that could trash my new servo.  It'll get moved to the speed control and a titanium gear servo will go in for the steering.  

I figured out why I'm plugging air filters so fast, too much wheel spin in the corners is letting the front wheels kick dirt up under the lid.  Inner fenders on the front would be a great help, cutting the windows out should compensate for any lost cooling action.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 2, 2008)

servo saver is alway's a good idea, you may be able to take up the slack by adjusting the servo end point's and the steering linkage 

i'm looking at the ace model #1015 for steering and a jrz9100s for throttle/brake

hole's in the body are alway's good


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 2, 2008)

the servo is good, the slop is in the new alum steering linkage and in the servo saver.  Plus it's ugly and sticks out the bottom just waiting to take a hit.  The 1015 is what I'm looking at too   It'll be plenty strong without the servo saver.  Just don't hit anything with one tire at high speeds , you know like lamp posts 

a piece of lexan packaging should do nicely for a flap on the chassi to keep dirt out at the front wheels.


looks funny all clean and shiny


----------



## intel igent (Aug 2, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> Just don't hit anything with one tire at high speeds , you know like lamp posts



or kid's on BMX bike's 




			
				skitzo said:
			
		

> a piece of lexan packaging should do nicely for a flap on the chassi to keep dirt out at the front wheels.



should work good, save your trimming's from a new lid or?




			
				skitzo said:
			
		

> looks funny all clean and shiny



been bashin' on tarmac and grass all week that's why  plus i did'nt make it out to the group bash on wed so........

when it's like that i just hit with the air compressor/paint brush and she come's out all nice lookin' 

have you tried adj any of the linkage/servo end point's? mine is adjustable on my truck


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 2, 2008)

the servo is tight, there is a little slop in the servo saver that I can't do much about.  The steering linkage is new and it used the original bolts.  The slop is in the pins that the linkage is attached with so I'm gonna have to add a sleeve or use a regular bolt with a teflon bushing or something.  if I can tighten up the linkage then I'll leave the saver alone.  If not, the saver has to go because at high speeds it's all over the place.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 3, 2008)

sound's like you have to get it all set up right (servo/linkage/alignment) PM me if you want/need help to do this.....

my wheel's look like this from the top (exaggerated): f \ / and r / \ i did this using the toe adjustment via the turnbuckle                                           

                                                                  i also run them with some (IIRC) neg camber, they look like this straight on (exaggerated): / \ i did this using the adjustment's given by the pivot ball's in the axle carrier's

i did all these adjustment's AFTER i set-up the servo.

i run 0 trim on the Tx and she track's straight, only problem is the tire's constantly ballooning and peeling off of the rim 

another site i came across, might be helpfull for some.....

http://www.misbehavin-rc.com/


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 3, 2008)

I've had it apart and set it up several times already.  The slop is definatly in the linkage and servo saver.  Upside down I can wiggle the tires and everything cept the servo moves.  If I hold the linkage to the saver, there is slop in the linkage too.  The sevro saver may just need to be replaced, but the linkage is after market and anodizing can cause differences in final specs.  Just need to fill in some gaps with bushings to eliminate the slop.  I have some minor toe in on both front tires and it helped (rear is true).

  So you run toe out on the front and toe in on the back, doesn't that mess with traction in cornering?  I'm thinking the back end should kick out nicely anywys 

The lexan for the "mud flap" I was tallking about, I'm pretty sure all the blister packs you buy pc hardware in is the same stuff ... I have a bunch kicking around so I'll try a piece of that


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 4, 2008)

gotta tear down the motor now, finally figured out why it's not idling well; needs a head gasket... should resealed it first thing..
I plugged the exhaust and I had fuel squirting out 2/3 the way around the head.  Guess I'll see what's been damaged inside...


----------



## intel igent (Aug 9, 2008)

new motor, a picco JL red dot .26 and a center differential + rear brake kit 

skitzo how you doin' over there man?


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

meh, something came up and it's gonna be a few days before I can pick up the picco


----------



## intel igent (Aug 10, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> meh, something came up and it's gonna be a few days before I can pick up the picco



you are a good friend skitzo


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 10, 2008)

which method are you gonna use to break in the red dot?
I'm think'n of picking up a temp gun, I don't really care if people think it's a waste...  no such thing a a useless tool 
I was think'n of runn'n 30% only but the picco is gonna suck back the fuel so that could be killer.  Really gonna need that second fuel tank now   Gotta look closer into fuels, I think the new recipies with the synthetic lubricants could have some serious benifits, even with the higher prices.  I'm gonna do everything I can to make the picco last alot longer ... shoot'n for 2 months 
so how fast do ya think your revo's gonna go?  Thinkk the red dot will last longer than the 3.3? 

did ya check out that web site? I havn't had a chance to go back.  The flames on the tmaxx looked pretty good


----------



## intel igent (Aug 10, 2008)

think i'm gonna give the heat cycle method a go for this one, i used a mix of the traxxas method with the heat cycle method for the 3.3 so.....

i've been seriously thinking of getting one myself but i think i'll be getting it from princess 

i've been having good luck with the sidewinder 20/12, my LHS sell's only sidewinder so......

i can get other one's but the guy at the other LHS is a bit of a pr!ck

i think runnin' in the sand is what killed ya so you may want to look into improving the filtration system if you plan on continuing the beach bashing

not really shure about the speed......

i'd hope the red dot to last a little longer than the 3.3 (it still run's but could use a re-seal and new front bearing)

i did but it's too slow for me so i left......

flame's on who's maxx? your maxx? pix NAO!


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 10, 2008)

lol, sorry, this maxx.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've been look'n at flames for my 50's chev lid but can't find anything I like.  if I don't find anyting at the new hs then I may have a go at some custom flames.  trying to finish the truck more before i start to fuss over a nice lid.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 12, 2008)

how's about a picco update Intel igent
If your stock tires ballon too much and come unglued with the 3.3, wonder how they'll like the picco  
 you could always try some bailing wire and a drill 
atleast if they keep breaking the glue bond, you can get away with re-using the rims with new rubber if ya want.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 14, 2008)

kkk, got my picco max 
ran into the same prob as intel igent though... no mounts ... gonna have to hunt some down cause i don't wanna wait 1.5 weeks 

I'm thinking of building a break-in bench for it so I can slap it in and drive when I do get the mounts


----------



## intel igent (Aug 28, 2008)

well i've been up and running for the last couple of week's untill last night where i think i fried my clutch! 

gonna have to do a complete tear down/clean/inspect as i got into the mud yesterday 

the power of the picco is simply AWESOME compared to the 3.3, even with the center diff she still want's to wheelie  

yesterday was pretty wicked, we had 5 baja's running around with savage's, revo's, Tmaxx's, and a couple truggies/buggies.....


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 28, 2008)

that sounds like a blast 

have you considered any clutch upgrades incase it is the clutch?  
With the new gears you are running, how long until it shifts to second gear?
With all your new found power, ya gonna put some bigger rubber on that beast?  Are you still running the talons?


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 28, 2008)

I get to join soon

I've alway's loved RC's...since I was young, and few years back I had a pimped X-Mod that would fly. Sooo, my b-day is coming up, and I was thinking of maybe 2x640GB for raid-0. Then I thought, I need a new hobby...so I went on the net, and picked out the car and stuff I'm getting. 

The car is a Traxxas Rustler XL-5...battery a 7C 8.4v 4200, and the charger just a semi-cheapo...Duratrax Onyx 200. Should fly, I'm a 10 min walk from a sand pit, with some big sand walls...so I may pick up some paddles too Will be my first Youtube videos


----------



## spud107 (Aug 28, 2008)

i used to have a few rc cars too, some battery ones an couple nitro ones, sold em off when it was getting too much of a pain to keep fixing em,
ended up making some control servos into a small bot for passing spliffs around the room lol, 
it died a while ago due to the workload . . .

EDIT - here it is, vid taken ages ago on my phone, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KiHgVYC-HI


----------



## intel igent (Aug 28, 2008)

a few pix from yesterday....

popped the lid off the truck and spotted a stripped spur gear and a tweaked frame, hopefully that's it lol


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 28, 2008)

those pics look familiar ... I'm sure I've seen them elsewhere ... 

maybe grab a couple extra spur gears if ya can swing it, for a strategic weak point, it's a good one imo


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 29, 2008)

what do you think of the carbon fibre chassis for the revo intel igent?


----------



## intel igent (Aug 29, 2008)

spur gear's are pretty cheap thank god!

carbon fibre chasis is NOT for me! maybe a thicker aluminum one....

i'd prolly kill the carbon chasis in a couple of day's


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 29, 2008)

you sure, the one i was look'n at was 1/4 inch thick


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a lipo charger for sell if anyone is looking for one, send me a pm if you are..


----------



## intel igent (Aug 31, 2008)

well been buisy tearin' down + cleaning the truck, gettin' it to look like new again! also i've installed a new set of rim's + tire's (maximizer 1/2 offset beadlock's with proline badland's tire's) and a side pipe (dynamite 053)  

i should have everything back up and running today 

pix will follow.....


----------



## infrared (Aug 31, 2008)

First post updated with new members. The list is growing! 

Some really great stuff being posted! Looks like the Off-roading side of the hobby is very popular!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=900273&postcount=105
Going back a few pages, P4-630, that CAD work on that 1/10 touring car is amazing! Have you thought about getting it made?


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 1, 2008)

I've almost got it ready, few little things to tweek and I can start breakin.  I think I managed to squeeze the jp3 in there not too bad... it's not perfect but it should do for now.





















Half way through break-in, gonna try to complete it over the next couple of days


----------



## intel igent (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm LOVIN' it!

look's mean man 

here's a few pix of what i've been up to and where i'm at....

i'm undecided of what body to use, i don't wanna hack one up but it's proving VERY difficult to find a body designed for the REVO with side pipe....


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanx, your's is look'n pretty beastie itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can see some options for the body ... different header that'll let you mount the pipe outside the body (could prolly extend one), hack a lid to fit the way you have it or make a custom lid  madmaxx style.

I'm gonna hack for now   Think I'll prolly do a poor job of it too lol, insentive to get the chev lid painted 

could you bend up a new wire mount so the end of the pipe isn't up so high?  It would reduce the amount you would need to cut out of a lid...


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 2, 2008)

you could try to heat mod a lid too, that would be interesting.  Skip the heat gun and go simple.  Find something you can heat in the oven, make shure you like the shape  and press it into the lid where you need room for your pipe.  Could take a lil creativity to get the press action right but it should be do-able.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 3, 2008)

seeing as i aint no CyberDruid  i'm taking the easy way out and using a body from an LST2, should be fun!


----------



## intel igent (Sep 4, 2008)

here's a few pix with my modded stock body....


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 4, 2008)

nice pics man, look'n good 

nice roller cabinets, do the stickers make them go faster


----------



## intel igent (Sep 7, 2008)

it's a box not a honda  

picked up a new radio and a couple servo's today, a futaba 3PKS 75mhz FSS and two ace 1015's


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 7, 2008)

intel igent said:


> it's a box not a honda



wind resistance, extra weight ... you sure stickers would help a honda?

how's about a nitro chassis for the cabinets with remote start  
forgetting a tool at your box would become fun 

I'd rather be a box than a honda.




That revo is gonna be a blast to drive with everything you've upgraded.  Have you got your brakes work'n good?  With the power and control now available to you your prolly gonna need them


----------



## intel igent (Sep 7, 2008)

each sticker on a honda is worth 5hp did'nt you know  

RC box would be nice but i think an RC cart is more feasible 

i'd rather be a lada than a honda 

it should start to get very interesting no doubt!

so far so good on the rear brake's if the mod last's i'll share it with everyone.....

what's goin' on with your Tmaxx? you need a new rear bumper yet or what?


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, nope not yet ... maybe you should modify your wot approach to help conserve bumpers lol

it wheelies like crazy, with the picco and factory tmaxx gearing i have a fairly large range that i can pop up the front end at will  compared to the 2.5 trx

Gotta drop a new fuel tank in it tonight, busted out the bottom so it doesn't hold fuel very well.

it was doing very well up to that point, clay is my fav surface so far 

you still figure it'll be betteron fuel,
mine sucks it back, my run time is alot shorter now... bigger or second tank is gonna happen for sure...


----------



## intel igent (Sep 8, 2008)

the new radio gear is gonna make a difference in how i drive it i think 

the throttle and steering response is insane now!

the 2.5 is a great little motor but it is nothing compared to the picco 

bummer on the busted tank, but at least it's and easy fix.

chalk up another battle scar 

you gotta drop some gear's in there man!

i've yet to run on the clay and i'm ITCHING bad to run at that spot i told you about 

i dunno mine get's me better run time's by 2-3 minutes.....

i could be off since i never timed it, but it seem's like i go longer between fuel-up's


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

lol, yeah man ... gonna have to put together a maxx carnage scrap book 

after running on clay, I don't think you'll be happy with anything else ... it is by far the most fun :thumbs

If I had the badlands near by, I'd wanna be there all the time too.

Have you had a chance to try out the new radio gear yet?

Prolly gonna wait for the revo tranny before I start spending $ on gears...


----------



## intel igent (Sep 25, 2008)

radio gear is nice! can't wait to learn how to use all of the feature's on it!

hit a snag on the update's but they should be completed shortly!

i'm itchin' to drive!

how's thing's with you? any new's???


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 25, 2008)

my maxx is kick'n ass and taken names bro 

The new chassis should be in saturday so she's gonna be sweet soon 


















I may need to work on my landings a bit more 



she's been sit'n like this all week

will have some better pics in the next couple weeks 

look'n forward to more pics


----------



## intel igent (Sep 28, 2008)

nice pix! look's like you had a blast! 

get your new chasis yet?


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 28, 2008)

no, there was a snafu in the order.  I called flm and the chassis has been re-ordered.  This order bs can get a lil frustrating, sure isn't like pc parts


----------



## intel igent (Sep 28, 2008)

i hear ya!

would be nice if the LHS stocked as much product and at the same price's as e-tailer's........

i finished trimming my lid and reposistioning my exhaust but i found my throttle mix arm screw to be stripped so i'm gonna try and get one of those today and hopefully slap some paint on my lid!


----------



## intel igent (Oct 3, 2008)

OK making some progress....


----------



## Skitzo (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks great!  It's looking real beasty 

I've been putting off my new lid till the chassis comes, don't know how much longer I can wait lol


----------



## Skitzo (Oct 23, 2008)

well, my TMaxx is still down, did alot more damage than I realized my last time out  

I put together a little video clip of that day.  It was a blast and I can't wait to get out and bust it up again


----------



## Skitzo (Oct 28, 2008)

bust'n shit up is a blast  

got her going again just in time to beat her silly 



after running it this weekend I don't think there are gonna be to many factory parts left ... think I'll have pretty much destroyed or upgraded them all after this next round of servicing 

here's a lil clip of the last couple minutes of my running day


----------



## Skitzo (Oct 29, 2008)

couple more vids


----------



## Skitzo (Oct 30, 2008)

last couple of clips


----------



## infrared (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice Vids Skitzo! 

I'm gonna get a few pics and vids next time i go flying.


----------



## Skitzo (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks infrared 

sweet man, can't wait to see

when i get a chance I'd like to pick up an onboard cam 

would make for some interesting vids


----------



## infrared (Oct 30, 2008)

I tried that on my old 1/10 nitro touring car when i used to be into racing. Was pretty cool! Although it made a mess of the camera when i rolled it lol.


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 1, 2008)

which camera did you try?

I've seen a few online for ~$40 with a range of 100-300m

this one is nice and small, could wrapp it in something for a lil extra protection

http://www.nitroplanes.com/wosmlora24gh.html


the last run (oct 26) did (once again lol) a lil more damage than I figured ... smoked the tranny, rear diff, the clutch, the header and a rim ...  it was alot of fun though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2008)

Loved the video skitzo. Gawd that makes me want to come back to RC and drop my pc hardware & gaming hobby.


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks JrRacinFan, I wish I'd got'n involved with this years ago 

it's more fun than I can describe ... I can understand your desire to come back 

my pc hobby has definatley been put on hold, I was gonna pick it up again bout now, but I wanna run in the snow so I have some repairs and water proofing to do 

I need to pick up a dv cable for transfers and find a good (free) video editor ... clips should continue to get better   ... could prolly justify a pro account with photobucket then


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 13, 2008)

finally got my new chassis   start'n to rebuild


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2008)

L@@kin' really nice! God I love that truck.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)

nice vid's skitzo! 

that new chassis is a sweet piece of metal man! 

i've been buisy upgrading the snot out of my REVO and i've also picked myself up a truggy! 

i got a sweet deal on an st-1 and could'nt pass it up 

here's a few pix of them.....































if anyone want's to know the spec's just ask!


----------



## Skitzo (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks bro  , it was fun mak'n them 

Edit:  lol, posted before I was finished lol

yeah, it's asweet piece of alum no doubt 

Your revo is look'n crazy man

that cage should help alot, gonna protect your gear and stiff'n up the chassis :toast


your diff setup it sweet, can't wait to see how it performs

something I noticed is the pillow ball dust boots work great for covering the carb on my picco, a lil bolt in the hole and it seals up tight 









you offered, so I'm ask'n ... what have ya done to them?

I'm wondering what the truggy will be like next year

thanks for shar'n your pics 





I toy'd with the idea of a throttle cable linkage but now I'm leaning more towards positioning the speed servo beside the mill


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone have one of the blade MCX


----------



## infrared (Dec 28, 2008)

I've flown one in the shop, I want one now! They fly great! very stable.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 8, 2009)

last time i was at the LHS one of the guy's was flyin' around the store with a cx2 i believe, man they look like fun! i'd like to fly one but i'm pretty shure it wouldn't last long


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2009)

i been buisy in the garage with my RC's thankfully now it's warm again and i can make some noise 










the REVO has a picco red dot, dynamite 053 pipe, RRP trans gear's, RRP diff's, RD racing knuckle's, RC solutions roll cage, HiTec 7955 steering, ace1015 T/B, OFNA 1/7 250cc fuel tank and a futaba FASST Rx. the matrix FRE is running an OS .21rg, OFNA 063 pipe, HiTec 5625 steering, traxxas 2075 T/B and a futaba 303 Rx




the st-1 is running an OS 30vg, THS 8015 pipe, JRz650mg for S/T/B, 6 shock's for now while two more are on route and stock traxxas TQ2 Tx/Rx. the other matrix FRE is running FULL factory hop-up's, a self modded mach 427, THS 8015 pipe, LOSI 8b shock's, st-1 150cc fuel tank, HiTec 7955 steering, ace1015 T/B, futaba FASST Rx

i have another truggy coming, a CEN matrix FRE actually  and i will be converting it to a CORR style truck using part's from the 21rg equiped matrix buggy. i will be using a LRP .30x for the engine and a HiTec servo combo along with another futaba FASST Rx. i'll post pix as i go along


----------



## infrared (May 13, 2009)

Nice collection you got there! Those LRP engine's are great, that matix will rock when you're done!


I had a good weekend flying 
Sorry, the aspect ratio of the vid got a bit screwed up while uploading

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsGwMF4fhto


----------



## sneekypeet (May 13, 2009)

sweet run ir, you seem to have a good handle on that new plane!


----------



## infrared (May 13, 2009)

Yep, starting to feel a lot more comfortable flying it now. I'm saving for a new engine though, need MOAR power!

I've also signed up for an aerobatics competition in september so need to step it up a gear.


----------



## intel igent (May 14, 2009)

thnx infrared i'm getting there lol i hope to add a 1/5 scale to my collection sometime this year  

some nice piloting there IMO  unfortunately i don't have the patience/dexterity to fly  maybe oneday? 

i was speaking with the guy i did my last deal with and he say's i should have the truggy by tomorrow! gotta love express shipping  let the fun begin!


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 17, 2014)

Rise from the dead!!! 
Hey everyone just got me a new TTX650 and a 540qq. My buddy has a beaver that has the go pro on it and we have been taking videos. Maybe I will upload some in the future. Let's resurrect this thread!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2014)

You better upload vids lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2014)

Still have not really got back into planes, but @AthlonX2 rekindled my love for RC.

Now I have four 4X4 10th scaler SCT style trucks, an 8th scale 4X4 Monster truck, and then I have two smaller choppers and a larger one. 

This thread is super old, but some hobbies never die!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Threads like this should be pinned


----------



## Conti027 (Oct 17, 2014)

I got into short course racing at the local RC track but then I moved an hour away, so I haven't done much in a while in terms of RC.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2014)

From a recent RC jet rally I went to at Sanford, ME, most ground RC these days seems to have morphed to batteries and electric motors.  And how about UAV's?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 17, 2014)

Cool Thread. I have flown RC Helis for about 8 years and have recently got into Quad and Multirotor FPV. I can get pretty acrobatic with the heli's and I really enjoy the super fast low flight FPV quad racing. It's like jet bike racing in starwars on endor. lol.

I fly with a Spectrum DX8 for my choppers and have a - Blade MSR, Blade MSR x, Blade NCPx and Blade 450 3d and an older ThunderTiger Raptor.

I have a Walkara Tali H500 hexacopter using the Devo F12e controller and Skyzone FPV Goggles with custom antenna and also a Blackout Carbon Quad all custom built which I also fly with the DX8 and the Skyzone goggles.

Fun stuff!


----------

